# Overcoming dominant leg



## Romaxy (Jul 5, 2016)

So I am having a problem. I damaged my left knee years ago and started favoring it and didn't realize how much until a total stranger noticed my left leg was much smaller than my right. I worked on it and it has gotten much better but I can't seem to get it even close to the same strength as my right. I ride downhills with my right leg back, (always have) weight shifted to that leg but I think I have just about worn that leg out LOL. My main problem is after a few long/fast downhills followed by a long climb my right leg is toast. I have started putting my left leg back and weight on it when I can to help strengthen it. It is awkward and I'm not balanced at all so I take those downhills much slower and it's getting better but it's taking forever. Any recommendations on exercise or specific weight training to get my left leg strength back up to par? Thanks in advance.


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

Leg extensions, Bulgarian squats, lunges, calf raises etc. It's a lot of work it to reduce the imbalance and it isn't easy but you can do it.


----------



## yzedf (Apr 22, 2014)

Lunges helped me a lot with the same issue. Anything that helps with strength and balance is good to add to your routine. I'm now to the point where it doesn't matter which leg I start from, how out of balance or precarious a position I'm in, I just push and go. Took me 2 years to get there in strength as well as confidence.


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

I've got a stationary bike that I occasionally ride when the weather's bad. Usually listen to music for short workouts(16 song playlist, 1 song interval training!) or watch a movie on my laptop while maintaining a steady pace for a longer one. 
Anywho, I pulled up a spin class video one day, and guess what one of the first things they did was?

Did you guess?
Ok, fine, be that way.
It was...intervals, pedaling all-out with one leg at a time(without lowering resistance) while relaxing the other:idea:
I think this could be awkward anywhere but flat ground or on an exercise bike, but it really does make for an intense, yet low-impact, workout.


----------



## Romaxy (Jul 5, 2016)

All good advice. I guess I'm just being impatient but I should realize My leg didn't get in this problem overnight so I won't get out of it overnight. Def adding more strength training to my routine and I'll try the one leg pedaling on road. Thanks for the replies guys!!


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

Castration or hormone therapy.


----------



## Desert Diesel (Aug 9, 2014)

tiretracks said:


> Leg extensions, Bulgarian squats, lunges, calf raises etc. It's a lot of work it to reduce the imbalance and it isn't easy but you can do it.


Leg extinctions are one of the worst exercises ever. If you like your knees, never ever do them. The exercise is for dopey body builders.

The exercise creates constant tension on your ACL and an imbalance of activation between VMO and rectus femoris which will lead to patelar tendon issues or a torn ACL.

When exercising your quads and hamstrings, always do closed kinetic chain exercises. The single best leg exercise you can do is a Split Squat TKE Lunge. It works the quads magnificently and invokes great co-contraction with the hamstrings.


----------

